# Buying flies vs. tying them



## Davetheflynut (Jun 11, 2014)

I am an angler who has tied my own flies for a while now, but between work and other daily chores I have been considering the benefits of buying flies online. It looks like buying flies online could save me time as well as money.

I’ve been doing some research and I have found that a huge majority of fly shops through out the U.S. buy their flies online in bulk to sell to their
customers. So in the time it takes me to tie my own flies or to drive

to the local shops to buy flies, I am thinking that it makes more sense for me to buy my flies online for a cheaper price. Especially since the popular websites that sell flies for less online are have huge selections of decent looking flies to choose from.

Anyone know a good website to buy flies? Does anyone have any thoughts or opinions about this topic? Please feel free to comment!


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

I believe that if you limit the patterns that you tie and only buy the materials for those patterns that tying is cheaper and they are tied the way you like them. I sure wish I could follow this advise:whistling:......The time I sit at the vise I am day dreaming about the fish I have caught, the time I have spent on the water, and the fish I will catch in the future. To me, this time is worth way more than the cost of materials that I have accumulated.:thumbsup: .....


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

I tie a few from time to time mostly for enjoyment. When I buy I prefer to buy flies where I can pick them up and look at them in person. but that's just me


----------



## Blakeatflydeal (Jun 11, 2014)

Hey Davetheflynut, I found a good website to buy flies online - I would recommend www.flydealflies.com. I have bought flies from them several times and they are are reliable, have a large selection of flies and sell flies for cheap. I have had luck with their trout flies (dry flies, nymphs, and wooly buggers are pretty much what I fish most). I haven't had any issues with www.flydealflies.com and the flies hold up well.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Many like the sense of pride in fooling a fish with your own creation of feathers and hair. As the sport gets into your blood, tying is another way to enjoy it. There are rod guys, reel guys, fly guys, knot guys and combinations...including fishing guys. what ever floats your boat ...as they say.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Anybody can buy flies that's no fun. Tying is cool. Take yesterday for example I'm on a new quest to catch a HUGE Grass Carp on a fly, think fresh water Reds, I go on line studying techniques of successful carp catcher and flies they use to get the job done. Well one of the patterns is a dang moss fly now where in the heck you going to buy that thing?? But if you happen to have a little olive Marabou and olive chenille voila U have a moss fly, and now off to try and land a fresh water Red (no spots):thumbsup:.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Blakeatflydeal said:


> Hey Davetheflynut, I found a good website to buy flies online - I would recommend www.flydealflies.com. I have bought flies from them several times and they are are reliable, have a large selection of flies and sell flies for cheap. I have had luck with their trout flies (dry flies, nymphs, and wooly buggers are pretty much what I fish most). I haven't had any issues with www.flydealflies.com and the flies hold up well.


You realize that we can see your username right, Blakeatflydeals? I don't have any problem with some plugging their business in response to a question. But it comes across as being shady when you pretend to be a customer.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

The more I think about it, the more I think that the original question was just a ruse to promote the one website. Kind of odd that a person makes his first post asking if anyone knows of a website with a lot of selections, and low-and-behold - someone else makes their first post promoting their website while pretending to be a customer of a website.

Not to mention, neither one of them have posted since. Yep. Smells like fish guts to me.

Would be kind of funny if a moderator edits the post to remove the links.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Rickpcfl said:


> The more I think about it, the more I think that the original question was just a ruse to promote the one website. Kind of odd that a person makes his first post asking if anyone knows of a website with a lot of selections, and low-and-behold - someone else makes their first post promoting their website while pretending to be a customer of a website.
> 
> Not to mention, neither one of them have posted since. Yep. Smells like fish guts to me.
> 
> Would be kind of funny if a moderator edits the post to remove the links.


I never think like this, but U know I went back re-read ea. post and I believe you are right, always good to eyes in the back of your head these days :shifty:.


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

It's way more satisfying to catch fish on flies that you tied yourself.


----------

